# Toothpaste To Remove Scratches?



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I recently got my hands on a Poljot De Luxe Automatic with a rather badly scratched up crystal (looks worse than in the picture). I've read that toothpaste can be used to remove scraches, but I'm worried that it may damage (wear off) the gold plate. Will this really be a problem or am I worrying too much?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Madman,

Carefully mask the case with masking tape before polishing the crystal.

I would use Polywatch or Autosol on the crystal not toothpaste.

As soon as the masking tape starts to wear through, stop polishing and replace the tape.

The case should take no harm if you are careful.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Polywatch or Autosol? I'm not familiar with those products, guess I'll have to look into them!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy sells polywatch and it's a great product. Solvol autosol is a metal polish and sold mainly in motoring accessory shops - it works well too but not as well as polywatch







not sure if it's sold in Canada


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do you have Brasso over there? Liquid metal cleaner?

If so pour a small amount on a soft cloth, place cloth on hard surface, turn watch upside down so crystal is on the cloth and rub back and forth, but as Paul says mask up the case 1st.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think I'll have to make a trip to a hardware store tomorrow and see if I can find any of this stuff! I'm tempted to use my newfound knowledge of crown/movement removal and throw the case in an ultrasonic cleaner for a few minutes, but thats probably not a good idea (I tend to break things).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ultra sonic is not a good idea on gold plate esp if it's vintage.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Use Polywatch....Its great, BTW ive recently got one of those De-Lux Poljots....quite nice I think....mines got a crack in the crystal though









Jason


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've only ever used toothpaste and Brasso and they have always done the job









I use different grades of toothpaste to get the correct finish, "smokers" stuff to start with then "normal" then "sensitive" then "childrens" (I like the glitter stuff)

I use it on to remove scratches on laptop screens too, although I not recommending anyone else does


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Whilst on the subject of cleaning..........

Is there anything that can get scratches out of steel bezels? And does it require a lot of rough work, bearing in mind i'm talking about my AP. Right near one of the gold screws


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Whilst on the subject of cleaning..........
> 
> Is there anything that can get scratches out of steel bezels? And does it require a lot of rough work, bearing in mind i'm talking about my AP. Right near one of the gold screws


 What about tapping it a bit with a round end hammer Paul














.

How did you manage to do that







?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Gawd knows - I am a man of mystery









Can understand scratching clasp - leaning on desk etc. But the bezel.......

Can only think It was driving through a doorway.

The hammer idea will have to wait - I am only partially insane at present.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I bet its only a tiny scratch in reality but seems like The Grand Canyon to you







.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Well in a way. You can see it from a few angles.

Fluke or what. But part of the scratch is in the groove of the screw! Wouldn't be so bad if it had been on clasp or something. Despite this i'm still wearing it. Not scared me off.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I got my hands on some Brasso and it worked great. Thanks guys.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------

